# [boot] pas de TTY ni de slim automatiquement (UEFI)

## barul

Salut,

Pour expliquer rapidement, j'ai fait une nouvelle installation hier soir sur un Asus G55VW, tout se passait bien.

Seulement, ce matin, plus rien ne va. J'ai désactivé les FB dans le kernel étant donné que j'utilise nvidia-drivers, mais je n'ai plus accès ni aux TTY, ni à slim au démarrage. Chose étrange pour slim, c'est que si je me log à l'aveugle et que je tape /etc/init.d/xdm restart, il fonctionne bien (restart parce que quand j'ssh sur le laptop je vois qu'il a crashé), lance ma session, etc.

J'ai regardé les messages de /var/log/messages, je n'ai absolument rien qui m'indique un quelconque problème graphique...

Si jamais ça peut aider quelqu'un, voici le slim.log lorsque slim démarrage (je l'ai mis en daemon dans default) :

```
slim: waiting for X server to begin accepting connections.

.

Giving up.

slim: unable to conect to X server
```

J'ai passé le début de la journée sur irc & google, je continue, mais si jamais quelqu'un ici a une piste voire la solution, ça vaut le coup d'essayer  :Smile: Last edited by barul on Sat May 04, 2013 7:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

Pour ce qui est de " l'accès aux TTY "  *barul wrote:*   

> J'ai désactivé les FB dans le kernel étant donné que j'utilise nvidia-drivers

 

LES FB ? Il ne faut certainement pas désactiver TOUT ce qui porte le nom frame-buffer dans le kernel.

Par exemple, CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE doit rester "y" même avec les drivers propriétaire.

Peux-tu pastebiner ton .config ?

----------

## barul

Aaah, d'accord... Donc j'ai dû mal interpréter ce qu'était un framebuffer, je vais devoir replonger dans de la doc !

Je viens sinon d'essayer de réactiver CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE, mais ça n'a rien changé, je n'ai encore rien vu (j'ai bien sûr booté sur le kernel compilé avec le .config).

Voici le .config : http://bpaste.net/show/96353/

Merci déjà pour l'info sur les FB

----------

## aCOSwt

C'est quoi ta ligne de commande au boot ?

(Un truc du genre "video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap threadirqs" que tu trouves dans ton fichier de configuration lilo ou grub)

Et accessoirement si tu specifies un mode vga particulier, lequel ? (un truc du genre vga=0x37b dans grub ou lilo.conf)

----------

## barul

Justement, l'étape du bootloader m'a un peu perturbé... Autant sur une install MBR classique ça me gène pas du tout, mais là je n'ai pas compris...

J'ai suivi ça : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UEFI_Gentoo_Quick_Install_Guide

Donc je n'ai pas installé grub, je me suis juste servi d'efibootmgr, donc je n'ai rien de spécifié sur un mode vidéo particulier...

----------

## aCOSwt

 *barul wrote:*   

> J'ai suivi ça : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UEFI_Gentoo_Quick_Install_Guide

 

 :Shocked:  Arghhh ! Tu boot sur UEFI... 

Yop, ben là sorry, je laisse tomber, c'est au-dessus de ma ligue comme diraient les Anglo-saxons...

La seule fois où j'ai du me plonger dans ce truc, c'était sur une 3.8 avec justement un problème lié à la vidéo...

J'ai fouillé LKML et ai découvert à quel point c'était le mer... hmmm... problématique !

Bref désolé mais je passe volontiers la main.

----------

## barul

Problème partiellement résolu, pour avoir les TTYs au boot, c'est certain qu'avec CONFIG_FB_EFI, ça fonctionne tout de suite mieux... Bon par contre je peux pas switcher d'X aux TTYs, mais ça, c'est une autre histoire !  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu essayé avec CTRL+ALT+F1 ?

----------

## barul

Ouaip, j'ai essayé.

Ce qu'il se passe, c'est que je switch bien d'X à quelque chose, sauf que c'est comme si l'écran perdait tout signal (il s'éteint carrément).

Et lorsque je fais ctrl alt f7, l'écran se rallume, mais je n'arrive pas sur X. On dirait carrément qu'il KP ou quelque chose du genre, car lorsqu'il est sous X, je me connecte au réseau, etc... Et lorsque je tente de switcher, il n'est plus sur le réseau (du moins je ne peux plus le ping et netdiscover ne le voit plus non plus...)

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu besoin des pilotes propriétaires ? As-tu essayé avec nouveau ?

----------

## barul

Malheureusement oui, il m'arrive de jouer... J'ai aussi lu quelque part dans les méandres de l'Internet que les pilotes proprios pouvait aussi causer ça, j'ai essayé de passer en 310.44, mais toujours le même problème...

Ceci dit ça peut aussi être intéressant de tester avec nouveau, j'essaierai donc ce soir.

Edit : suite à un passage sur IRC, le sieur Xavier m'a linké ce topic : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-954966-start-0.html qui m'a l'air d'être lié à mon problème. Je testerai donc ça ce soir et donnerai des nouvelles ici.

Edit 2 : Bon, en fait c'est pire. Maintenant, startx foire une fois sur deux... La première fois j'ai l'erreur "No screen found", et la deuxième fois, sans rien changer, ça fonctionne, X se lance bien... Je ne comprends vraiment plus rien !

----------

## barul

Hop, de retour 2 semaines après !

Quelques mises à jour ; j'ai résolu (partiellement) les problème d'X et des TTYs qui n'apparaissaient pas. Pour X, il faut que le module nvidia ne soit pas chargé quand je le démarre.

Si lsmod me renvoie nvidia et que je startx, il ne se passera rien, le X sera killé suite à un "Connection refused" je crois. Alors si si je {rmmod,modprobe -r} nvidia avant de lancer X, là il démarre sans soucis.

Pour le problème des TTYs, c'était un bug qui a apparemment été résolu avec nvidia-drivers-319.17 (on peut d'ailleurs voir dans le changelog que :

```
Added initial support for restoration of efifb consoles on UEFI systems where the primary display is driven over VGA or TMDS (e.g. DVI, HDMI, or LVDS).
```

qui était *exactement* le problème que j'avais. Comme quoi ça peut mettre du temps, mais les solutions arrivent !

Voilà voilà, je pense donc que je peux passer le topic en résolu  :Smile:  Merci à tous

----------

